# 2006 ND Youth Deer season..



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Opened at Noon today.
Is anybody besides me taking a Youth out?
My 14 year old son, Ethan has a tag. 
I'll get him off the school bus about 4pm, and we'll go out for an evening hunt tonight. 
I hope we can find a buck. I made some calls last night and secured hunting permission from a couple different places, now I just gotta figure out where to go. 
The weather is suppose to cool off, and be rainy on the weekend. 
Daytime highs around 48 degrees on sunday, the wind is also suppose to howl all weekend. I hope he gets one before it turns really nasty. 
Wish us luck!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I took my son out on Friday but he could not hunt the evening (homecoming should never be scheduled on the youth deer opener ;-)

We saw a lot of deer and many bucks. He got a couple shots (one at a monster) but missed clean. We had some great times, had a forkie and 3 does sitting 20 ft from us at the base of a hill looking away the whole time.

School functions again today but we will be heading out again tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else out there and enjoy the times.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

My son and I have been out too,just seeing doe's though,he want's a buck.....


----------

